

Facebook Austin, actively hiring and celebrating opening of new office - gdltec
http://austintechgeeks.com/2010/10/23/facebook-austin-actively-hiring-and-celebrating-opening-of-new-office/

======
Scott_MacGregor
Welcome to Austin Facebook people.

Austin really is great town for nightlife. If you are looking for a good
burger for lunch, you might want to check out the Whataburger chain. From the
outside they do not look like very much, but the food is really good at every
one I have been to.

Also, I have not seen anyone here wearing a cowboy hat here, except Willie
Nelson.

~~~
gdltec
I would say that Austin is really an Oasis in the middle of Texas. Great town!

